# Pytanie do użytkownikó Skype

## d0b

Witam

mam pytanko czy skype wam działa OK ?? bo ja ściągnąłem z Portage i jest takie efekt że wpisuję hasło , login i SKype jak zweryfikuje poprawnie dane to najzwyczajniej znika wyłączając się, wedłg mnie coś mu brakuje jakiejś biblioteki ale nie mam pojęcia jakiej i jak to sprawdzić  ?? Ma ktos jakiś pomysł ? go w sumie do pełnej funkcjonalności na Gentoo właśnie skype mi brakuje i muszę odpalać specjalnie XPka   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pozdro

----------

## cla

```
$ skype 
```

I czytaj output  :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

```
ps aux | grep skype
```

 Zobacz czy nie działa w tle, jeżeli tak, to zabij go i uruchom od nowa.

----------

## taopai

 *d0b wrote:*   

> bo ja ściągnąłem z Portage i jest takie efekt że wpisuję hasło , login i SKype jak zweryfikuje poprawnie dane to najzwyczajniej znika wyłączając się

 

Też tak miałem. Pomogło USE="qt-static". Ostatnio chciałem skompilować skype bez tej flagi, to wyskoczył mi komunikat, że w takim razie muszę skompilować qt z USE="accessibility" i z tą flagą poszło.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## d0b

hmmm

teraz przy probie instalacji mam takowy blad

```
>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/skype-1.4.0.99 to /

 * skype-1.4.0.99.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * skype-1.4.0.99.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * skype-1.4.0.99.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * skype-1.4.0.99.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking skype-1.4.0.99.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * Rebuild qt-4 with USE="accessibility dbus" or set USE=qt-static

!!! ERROR: net-im/skype-1.4.0.99 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 714:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  skype-1.4.0.99.ebuild, line 54:   Called die

!!! USE="-qt-static" only works with qt-4 built with USE="accessibility dbus".

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-1.4.0.99/temp/build.log'.

```

moj plik mace conf posiada wpis

```
USE="-kde -qt3 -qt4 -hal -accessibility dbus qt-static"
```

o co tu chodzi ??

----------

## kurak

Spróbuj dodać do /etc/portage/package.use takie coś

```
net-im/skype static qt-static
```

 Na wszelki wypadek pokaż co wyświetla emerge -pv skype

----------

## canis_lupus

Przekompiluj qt4.

Masz wyraźnie napisane:

```
Rebuild qt-4 with USE="accessibility dbus" or set USE=qt-static
```

----------

